# Lantern bug / lanternfly Pyrops spinolae



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2011)

My 6th lantern bug / lanternfly  _Pyrops spinolae_?

The whole collection is here: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature








just for fun


----------



## Forkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh My.  #1 is my favourite.  What a beautiful little thing!  Quite a dab hand at these macros aren't you?!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Oh My.  #1 is my favourite.  What a beautiful little thing!  Quite a dab hand at these macros aren't you?!


 
Thanks forkie.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful creature! I wish insect were that cool around here!


----------



## Bios. (Mar 31, 2011)

Number 1 is excellent. I'm assuming these are natural light?

Edit: just been looking at your blog, some interesting stuff in there and some VERY nice macros!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2011)

Those turned out great! What an interesting creature!


----------



## JBArts (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! This is a striking collection. I like the way how you captured the lantern bug. Never thought that bugs can also look adorable. LOL. I like the first image the most. The colors are just superb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Davor (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful images! i always love your work


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool!  Malaysia is full of some crazy looking insects!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Hardrock, davor, JBArts, Derrel, Bios, Marc. 

Bios, yes..all shot with natural light, tripod:Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely an interesting bug! Agreed with Forkie on #1.


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2011)

#1!! He is such a cool lookin little guy!!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Definitely an interesting bug! Agreed with Forkie on #1.


 


mishele said:


> #1!! He is such a cool lookin little guy!!


 
Thanks, TheFantasticG, mishele.


----------

